# Ball perfect mason ( blue ) #5



## tinknocker66 (Jul 15, 2009)

I stoped off at a garage sale today and saw a blue mason jar with a 5 on the bottom.I bought it for a buck.While paying I talked to the lady and she has cases of them at her old family farm,I told her Id buy every 1 she had and she was glad because they are taking up too much space, Im getting them next weekend.I sure am glad she dosent use the internet to see what they are worth. :bouncy:


----------



## PixieLou (May 1, 2010)

So - what are they worth?

Shows how much I know - I would have thought a buck was too expensive for a mason jar!


----------



## tinknocker66 (Jul 15, 2009)

jar was made between 1923-33 . price about 5$ depending if they still have zinc lid. Im praying they have even older ones with the lids


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

they are pretty common here for a quarter to a buck. the really valuable ones are the green and yellow glass jars. I use the blue ones all of the time still.
I have more blue half gallons than clear glass


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

beaglebiz said:


> they are pretty common here for a quarter to a buck. the really valuable ones are the green and yellow glass jars. I use the blue ones all of the time still.
> I have more blue half gallons than clear glass


That is how it is here too.
I personally love the blue ones best, but they are not as valuable.
I just use them, valuable or not. Jars are for using, IMO.


----------



## MrCalicoty (Jun 27, 2010)

Aren't the #3 jars worth a lot too? I know that the valuable ones don't have the seam line along the side that the more modern ones do. We've been keeping a close lookout for them at yard sales too. Unfortunately it is rare to even find the blue ones that aren't all that valuable. It seems that a lot of folks know what they are worth. 

Even the newer ones look purty on the window sils.


----------



## PrettyPaisley (May 18, 2007)

Wow! I came across some old blue ones and they were trying to sell them for $5 each! At a flea market type place. At that price I had to pass. 

Good find!


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

Around here they are a dime a dozen. I have MANY taking up space.

The number on the bottom is a mold number. It really has no significance.


----------



## dranger1108 (Aug 7, 2010)

great find....


----------



## plath (Jul 19, 2010)

My dh bought me a whole set of the old blue ones for Christmas  I love them. I can in them and also store various spices and grains in mine. They're so pretty on the shelf. Great find!


----------



## MrCalicoty (Jun 27, 2010)

suitcase_sally said:


> Around here they are a dime a dozen. I have MANY taking up space.
> 
> The number on the bottom is a mold number. It really has no significance.


I will gladly pay you a dime a dozen PLUS shipping! PLEASE, PLEASE, PULLLLEEESE let me know. My wife LOVES blue glass and is building her collection. Photos would be very helpful!


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

There IS collector value to some of that type but first problem is to find the collector and second is to get it to the collector. May be worth $5 but cost more than that to get it to someone who wants it. I still use them. Most of those need to have the lip polished before a standard lid will seal.

Martin


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

I think they were designed so that a rubber ring sat on the shoulder and the zinc cap held it down.

Some of mine have a glass top and bail.

Sorry MrCalicoty, I don't think I want to get rid of them just yet. Shipping glass is very expensive, too.


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

The one thing you can be assured of if it's blue and not a reproduction is the minimum age. Ball discontinued the blue in 1937. The blue color was from the minerals in the sand which was mined out of Lake Michigan. Shades could vary from day to day depending upon which load of sand was being used. 

Martin


----------



## girlwithasword (Aug 10, 2009)

I got a bunch at some garage sales this weekend, i use them for herb and dry goods storage. I paid 50 cents to a dollar for them. I have never seen yellow or green those would be pretty! Some guy was asking $40 for one blue half gallon jar with zinc lid. I just laughed!


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

girlwithasword said:


> I got a bunch at some garage sales this weekend, i use them for herb and dry goods storage. I paid 50 cents to a dollar for them. I have never seen yellow or green those would be pretty! Some guy was asking $40 for one blue half gallon jar with zinc lid. I just laughed!


They also come in purple.


----------



## VegRN (Jun 23, 2010)

Anyone have a good online source for dating and identifying canning jars? I got a lot of 70 at a resale shop and some are unusual or "limited edition" types that I would like to know more about. I have googled and am still wading through all that info!


----------



## NostalgicGranny (Aug 22, 2007)

Most of the blue ones aren't worth that much. Unless you have the gallon or half gallon sizes.


----------



## Maresche (Aug 26, 2009)

Can you actually can in these jars? I just acquired 3 from a yard sale and tried to do peaches this morning, but they didn't pop.

TIA.


----------



## plath (Jul 19, 2010)

Maresche said:


> Can you actually can in these jars? I just acquired 3 from a yard sale and tried to do peaches this morning, but they didn't pop.
> 
> TIA.


As long as the tops are smooth you should be able to. My dh is going to sand some of mine that aren't smooth, but a few were fine.


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

Maresche said:


> Can you actually can in these jars? I just acquired 3 from a yard sale and tried to do peaches this morning, but they didn't pop.
> 
> TIA.


The inside edge of the mouth often had slight ridges. Also may be a slightly high spot on the mold lines. They can be polished smooth with 120 or 150 grit emery cloth or fine sandpaper.

Martin


----------



## FrontPorch (Mar 27, 2008)

tinknocker66 said:


> jar was made between 1923-33 . price about 5$ depending if they still have zinc lid. Im praying they have even older ones with the lids


Good grief, I have a basement full of them! I think I might pack 'em up and bring them out where you live. Sure can't get that kind of money for them around here!


----------



## oberhaslikid (May 13, 2002)

The ones that are worth about $20 is the #13. They were to bootleggers of moonshine badluck so they broke them .Therefore they are rare.


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

oberhaslikid said:


> The ones that are worth about $20 is the #13. They were to bootleggers of moonshine badluck so they broke them .Therefore they are rare.


That's actually a myth perpetuated by those who sell jars. #13 mold jars are still supposedly common.

http://home.earthlink.net/~raclay/DatingBalljars.HTML

Martin


----------

